# Ever Meet Anyone Famous?



## Flareth (Aug 22, 2012)

I know there's been one of these before. In fact.....I made the last iteration of the thread. But I don't want to revive it since it's a year old and such.

Anyway...

People I have met
-----

-Aaron Carter (Only sorta at a girl makeup place event)
- The band Gloriana
- Some Food Network star (I THINK it was Giada DeLaurentis...that's here name right)
-My cousin's in a relatively successful band called Toy Soldiers


----------



## Autumn (Aug 22, 2012)

played with the Dallas Brass last year in high school, got a poster autographed by the five of them. interviewed Charles Bock for a research paper my freshman year since he was once good friends with my dad. speaking of my parents they worked at the same newspaper as Mitch Albom once upon a time though to my knowledge I never met him.

met Vicky Holmes the main author of Warriors twice on tour, got autographed books, and she later named a character in one of the books after my warrior name because of the impression I made (two large posterboard family trees of all the characters).

also my dad's written loads of short stories/whimsical poetry which have never gotten published but one day may be!! he did get a poem published in an anthology of this city's fiction writers' works so

my pre-calc teacher used to be in a band called Honey Child


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 22, 2012)

I spent an entire day with Josh Hutcherson and Annasophia Robb. We were at a hotel in Auckland, just hanging out by the pool, when they were like "Oh, by the way, we're movie stars..." That was when they were touring for Bridge to Terabithia. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 22, 2012)

I met John De Lancie (Q, Discord, other roles I can't remember) on Saturday, got to hug him and got a drawing signed by him.

It was awesome.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 22, 2012)

Paul Daniels gave me my GCSE certificates a few years back, though I hadn't heard of him at the time. I haven't really encountered famous people. :(


----------



## Adriane (Aug 22, 2012)

Augmented Second said:


> played with the Dallas Brass last year in high school, got a poster autographed by the five of them.


I see your Dallas Brass and raise you _honorary membership_ in the Army Field Band. >:( No, that's pretty cool, though.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know if anyone's actually heard of Gao Xingjian, but he's a Nobel Prize laureate. He's friends with my dad. When I was really little, he apparently bought me a LEGO set for Christmas (not that I remember). More recently, we borrowed an apartment of his last time we went to Paris.


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 23, 2012)

Not directly, but my old Latin/History teacher's dad is a fairly famous poet.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 23, 2012)

Diminished Third said:


> I see your Dallas Brass and raise you _honorary membership_ in the Army Field Band. >:(


... ; ;


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 23, 2012)

Erm, I apparently met someone with the first name of Lawrence or something, but I can't quite remember. This was when I was 3. I think he is a designer.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 23, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> Erm, I apparently met someone with the first name of Lawrence or something, but I can't quite remember. This was when I was 3. I think he is a designer.


If you mean interior design, could you mean Laurence Llewelyn Bowen?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 23, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> If you mean interior design, could you mean Laurence Llewelyn Bowen?


Yes. That's the guy. Thanks! =D


----------



## Flora (Aug 23, 2012)

Christina Perri went to my high school for two year (and apparently my grade school too!) and credits my old voice teacher for teaching her to sing :D

Also both Dee Roscioli, who was Elphaba once (and, more awesomely, ASH'S MOM IN POKEMON LIVE), and Steve from Blue's Clues went to my college; Steve watches our performances sometimes and Dee sometimes performs in the Pennsylvania Shakespeare Festival that we hold on campus during the summer.

And apparently my PreCalc teacher is the Quiz Master of Scholastic Scrimmage on PBS.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 24, 2012)

once I saw that seagull what was on the news because it walks into one shop every day and steals a packet of cheesy doritos

was a good day


----------



## octobr (Aug 24, 2012)

i made a post on tumblr that has over 20k notes i'm pretty much famous in my own right


----------



## Phantom (Aug 24, 2012)

I've met a lot of pro sports players, mostly from the MN Vikings, which is funny because I'm not even a Vikings fan. My parents pager store back in the late 90's early 2000's was the 'Official Paging Company of the Minnesota Vikings' and we had a lot of players come in for signings. Other players I met after games or at random signings.



Spoiler:  List of Lists



Sports:
Mike Tice - MN Vikings Head Coach
Duante Culpepper - MN Vikings
Robert Griffith - MN Vikings
Jake Reed - MN Vikings
Matt Birk - MN Vikings
Mitch Berger - MN Vikings
Willie Mitchell - MN Wild
Manny Fernandez - MN Wild
Joe Mauer - MN Twins


 
I went to school with two now pro sports players, Alexander Robinson (Class of '06), and Royce White (my class, '09). Alex was an awesome guy, and Royce was... yeah, sort of a jerk.


Let's see, I also met the cast from the Hunger Games when they were at the MOA.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 25, 2012)

You met Joe Mauer aaafhasd asfjasd. I've met a lot of pro athletes, all of them from here.

Roberto Alomar, pro baseball player, Hall of Famer
Javi Lopez, pro baseball player, catcher 
Miguel Cotto, pro boxer
Ivan Calderon, pro boxer
Juan 'Igor' Gonzalez, pro baseball player
Luis 'Feñito' Rodriguez, pro volleyball player

Also, I've met this columnist for the biggest paper in the country. His name is Benjamin Torres Gotay.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 25, 2012)

I liek Squirtles said:


> You met Joe Mauer aaafhasd asfjasd. I've met a lot of pro athletes, all of them from here.


My cousin played with him back in high school for Cretin-Derham Hall. Cretin was my high school's, DeLaSalle, sister school.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 25, 2012)

I've met a few musicians probably nobody here knows about, also I went to school with a local football star and I go to the same university as Tim Minchin did. Oh yeah! I also went and saw Ross Noble earlier in the year and we were up front so he interacted with us briefly during the show.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 25, 2012)

I briefly met Chrigel from Eluveitie a while back at a festival. I also met Marco Hietala once when he played with Tarot. Also one of the Katatonia guys.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 25, 2012)

I've met The Darkness in a shitty little pub in the backarse of nowhere in Dorset and I met Phill Jupitus just after seeing him in Spamalot in Dublin. That's about it, iirc.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 26, 2012)

My grandfather is neighbors with one of The Wiggles - Anthony, the blue one. Lol.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 26, 2012)

My cousin is an actor on CBC, and besides a few slightly successful pro golfers, I haven't met anybody  vaguely famous.  All of my relatives have though.


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 31, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> once I saw that seagull what was on the news because it walks into one shop every day and steals a packet of cheesy doritos
> 
> was a good day


_Bitchin'_

As for me, I saw the Naked Cowboy


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh my aunt dated the drummer of Flat Mary Stone
not like anybody knows who they are but still


----------



## Wargle (Sep 30, 2012)

I sold a drink to John Mellancamp then had lunch with him


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes.  I have met *ahem*

Uh...

Hawk Nelson.  Is that it?  That's it.

Weird.


----------



## Minish (Sep 30, 2012)

One time Jason Webley slept over at opal's sister's flat, while we were also staying. It was pretty weird.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 30, 2012)

Ran into Mike Frost at Target just now.

I play occasional jam sessions with his group, so it's not like I don't see him on a semi-regular basis, but was still different.


----------

